# By Demand [June 2012]



## foxymoron (May 14, 2012)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to 
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/1421/editory.png
Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month _


----------



## hari1 (May 14, 2012)

Adobe creative suite 6 master collection. If not possible then atleast photoshop cs6 and dreamweaver cs6.


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2012)

hari1 said:


> Adobe creative suite 6 master collection. If not possible then atleast photoshop cs6 and dreamweaver cs6.



+1.Photoshop cs6


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2012)

Ubuntu 12.04


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 14, 2012)

Please include Fast track pdf ...


----------



## Drakelasterz (May 15, 2012)

Yes, Adobe CS6! Great that my choice already got some votes. Please add Bastion, if possible


----------



## Theodre (May 15, 2012)

I would be really help to have debian 6 full cd version (i386)


----------



## harsimran123 (May 18, 2012)

Sir please add latest qt sdk which can be found here Download Qt, the cross-platform application framework &mdash; Qt - A cross-platform application and UI framework please provide it because i want to create qt based symbian apps and it also support android and meego please sir add it and whole software you can downlad in above link for windows offline installer which is about 1.7 gb dont forget to add it and make your buyers happy ᓍ


----------



## iamp4prathamesh (May 22, 2012)

Adobe creative suite 6 master collection trial is a MUST. I'm eager to try it out . ( especially  Photoshop and Dreamweaver and illustrator ) . Corel draw x6 will also be good. And Y U NO do a fastrack on Dreamweaver and Photoshop ? EVERYONE will love it . If you can't do fastrack on DW and PS in June then atleast include some video tuts of them in dvd and do fastrack in July. Also where is Skoar! ? You said it was a bi-monthly mag but never included it in recent months , BRING IT BACK !


----------



## ATULZGR8 (May 23, 2012)

What about *Windows 8 Consumer Preview*...?? I am eagerly waiting for it from the march Issue of Digit.
*Please add atleast 32 Bit (x86) Windows 8 CP Setup in June 2012 Edition of Digit.*


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2012)

ATULZGR8 said:


> What about Windows 8 Consumer Preview...?? I am eagerly waiting for it from the march Issue of Digit. Please add atleast 32 Bit (x86) Windows 8 CP Setup in June Edition of Digit.



A team digit member already wrote this-


r4gs said:


> We did want to carry the Windows 8 CP, unfortunately it is not free to distribute  and we did not get permission to bundle it with our DVD. Sorry guys. We're still trying to get it though so keep  your fingers crossed.


----------



## shahprakash (May 23, 2012)

Fast track to complete web design. I hope everybody likes it.


----------



## hari1 (May 26, 2012)

Crack the code 4!!


----------



## Anish (May 27, 2012)

What about fast track to back track?


----------



## JaskaranSingh (May 27, 2012)

Fastrack for learning C,C++ for beginners.


----------



## harsimran123 (May 28, 2012)

the june issue will rock just saw on facebook*m.ak.fbcdn.net/a7.sphotos.ak/hphotos-ak-ash3/560439_10150816420557385_110963532384_9961716_724056798_n.jpg



thetechfreak said:


> A team digit member already wrote this-


bro windows 8 cp is coming on june issue 100% sure just see my post of june issue cover which i saw on facebook


----------



## Theodre (May 28, 2012)

I think it would be huge  Waiting to grab a hand on it soon  I was just thinking on buying myself a tablet! These guys will always Read my mind and provide it when i hope to be included in diGiT  And stop reading my mind


----------



## thetechfreak (May 28, 2012)

@harsimran123 OK then. Wasn't aware of that photo. Thanks for updating me


----------



## XinR (Jun 1, 2012)

Adobe Suit Please?? Thankyou!!


----------



## abhishek00990 (Jun 2, 2012)

a decent wallpaper collection, sorted category-wise. Please???


----------

